# Saved a box Turtle



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

Today I came across a couple of children wich had a box turtle in a box for sale in front of a local convenient store.I couldnt stand to see them paint the turtles shell any more, so I bought the turtle for 5 bucks, I have the perfect 4'x4' old sand box for a pen, but I dont have any exp. with a box turtle.Any info helps I just want to give the cute little guy/girl a good home


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice save, check out some of the sites:

http://austinsturtlepage.com/
http://turtleforum.com
http://kingsnake.com

Good luck


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

Awsome sites thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

That was a good save.

It never ceases to amaze me how often people stumble upon box turtles, try to make it a pet, and the turtle quickly dies.

I am willing to bet that in suburban areas, the majority of box turtles eventually get caught and die in a small aquarium or wash tub.

With the growing threats of habitat destruction, road-crossing, nest predation by the burgeoning population of racoons, and fire-ants (in the South). I think it's only a matter of time before box turtles are severely threatened by extirpation from most of their current range.


----------

